# I have a whole drawer full of gifts I make to give!



## Lilycatherine (Sep 2, 2011)

I am happy to share some of the ideas for things I make. Sewing cures my ills and give me the feeling I have gotten something done! There are many many more items but here are a few to start:

www.thehiddenpantry.blogspot.com/2013/10/blankets-finally-finished-for-twins.html


www.thehiddenpantry.blogspot.com/2011/06/finnished-bag-for-diane-birthday.html

There are many more under the tab GIFTS TO MAKE in the right hand column. I hope you enjoy looking around. I enjoy the making! thehiddenpantry.blogspot.com

Check out infinity scarves in two sizes, Baked potato bags, Stuffed mice, bunnies, quilts, recorder case, apron, numerous tots bags and many more items.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Neat blog, will have to go back and spend some more time there.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes, a wonderful blog. Thank you for sharing. I'll be reading off and on as time permits!


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Since we have almost burned our house down with a baked potato bag, which you have on your blog, I'm just mentioning, you may want to remove it.

Lots of nice looking things, nice looking blog....but please don't use these bags. Here is your picture. http://lh4.ggpht.com/_04wz7Uax7ps/TTdYnKPMwuI/AAAAAAAAA6M/8QZbkZ_FhQ0/s800/P2.jpg

Here is a discussion of using fabric in any way in the microwave and the fire we had. Stay safe.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ting/480711-baked-potato-bags-discussion.html


----------

